# Filler for empty humidor?



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard of tupperware as filler for an emtpy humidor, are there any other suggestions to use up some space in my humidor until I start to fill her up with some sticks?


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

empty cigar boxes should work.

You can usually get them for free from B&Ms


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Use cigar boxes. It will actually help the process for when you start adding singles to the tuppedor/cooledor, the box will already be up to the proper RH. This is case you use the cigar box as storage inside the tuppedor.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

how about empty cigar tubes?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Get you a cheap 50ct bundle off the Monster for like $20, pull the cellos and throw that in there. It will help with the process and you will have some yard smokes in a few weeks


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Kitty Litter


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

why does one need to "fill"?

not that i have the need. everytime i get a new humidor, you know the drill, i need a new humidor again.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> why does one need to "fill"?


This. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm guessing stabilize humidity. An non-buffered (empty) humidor will see more fluctuations in humidity than a filled one.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It must be a farily large humi. I did this as well in my edgestar to help the rh fluctuations.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Anything to displace some of the air volume will work. 

When using empty boxes be carefull that the cedar box is not too dry or it will suck up some of your humi's moisture.
I just got a new humidor seasoned & ready to go & just put in the first wave of smokes in there. I put a full box in it where as normally I would take the smokes out of the box & tetris them however they'll fit. So for now I'm using the box to take up some void space.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

My humi isn't a large one 540cu, I've re-seasoned - it was reading 65% RH with 70% Beads, not sure why it's still not at the 70% mark yet??
:-|


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

chasingstanley said:


> My humi isn't a large one 540cu, I've re-seasoned - it was reading 65% RH with 70% Beads, not sure why it's still not at the 70% mark yet??
> :-|


Beads are good for the rh level they promise in an air tight container, which is NOT a humidor. Your beads will maintain 70rh in a tupperdor, but will maintain up to 5% less in a humidor where there is some air exchange (a good thing). And besides, 65% rh is a very good level to be at!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Great advice Joe.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Ya I guees your right there, I plan on stocking her up with Cubans anyway.


----------

